# OMG!!!! MSG in BREASTMILK?!?!



## Mrs.CEH3 (Aug 14, 2006)

:

Can this be for real?

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/foodm...522368,00.html

"Probably the most significant discovery in explaining human interest in umami is that human milk contains large amounts of glutamate (at about 10 times the levels present in cow's milk). Babies have very basic taste buds: it's believed that mother's milk offers two taste enhancements - sugar (as lactose) and umami (as glutamate) in the hope that one or other will get the little blighters drinking. Which means mothers' milk and a packet of cheese'n'onion crisps have rather more in common than you'd think."

More from the article:

Free glutamate content of foods (mg per 100g) roquefort cheese 1280
parmesan cheese 1200
soy sauce 1090
walnuts 658
fresh tomato juice 260
grape juice 258
peas 200
mushrooms 180
broccoli 176
tomatoes 140
mushrooms 140
oysters 137
corn 130
potatoes 102
chicken 44
mackerel 36
beef 33
eggs 23
*human milk 22*


----------



## smittel3 (Feb 18, 2007)

MSG is different than glutamate, though. MSG is an exitotoxin that is in junk food and flavoring, but you're right that other foods contain glutamate. Glutamate can be an excitotoxin for some, but not for all. Babies can get traces of MSG THROUGH your milk if you're eating foods with it, but if you eat well, you shouldn't worry.
Best wishes


----------



## jenmidwife2b (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smittel3* 
MSG is different than glutamate, though. MSG is an exitotoxin that is in junk food and flavoring, but you're right that other foods contain glutamate. Glutamate can be an excitotoxin for some, but not for all. Babies can get traces of MSG THROUGH your milk if you're eating foods with it, but if you eat well, you shouldn't worry.
Best wishes









What she said!







You don't have MSG in your milk, don't worry. Glutomate in small quantities or in naturally occuring quanities in foods is fine.


----------



## Mrs.CEH3 (Aug 14, 2006)

you guys are sweet, but I'm not worried...the 'kitchen' closed a long time ago







....just sort of boggled!


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

ok stupid ? but what is msg?


----------



## Mrs.CEH3 (Aug 14, 2006)

monosodium glutamate.


----------



## Manena (Feb 18, 2007)

I had to think for a minute and couldn't understand the concern over glutamate. I thought glutamate was the substance that's good for joints. Now I realize that the substance I was thinking about is glucosamine. It makes me wonder if glucosamine is safe to take while breastfeeding. I have arthritic issues due to an old volleyball injury and I take it regularly.


----------



## see_nelle_run (Sep 23, 2006)

I was listening to the radio today and they were interviewing a guy with autism. They mentioned the gene responsible for making glutamate in our bodies is also the one that's responsible for autism, which explains why people who are autistic often have learning difficulties.
Having read this now I would also thing that this explains why breastfed babies are smarter than formula fed babies? It's interesting trivia anyway. =)


----------



## Mrs.CEH3 (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *see_nelle_run* 
I was listening to the radio today and they were interviewing a guy with autism. They mentioned the gene responsible for making glutamate in our bodies is also the one that's responsible for autism, which explains why people who are autistic often have learning difficulties.
Having read this now I would also thing that this explains why breastfed babies are smarter than formula fed babies? It's interesting trivia anyway. =)

you lost me.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *see_nelle_run* 
I was listening to the radio today and they were interviewing a guy with autism. They mentioned the gene responsible for making glutamate in our bodies is also the one that's responsible for autism, which explains why people who are autistic often have learning difficulties.
Having read this now I would also thing that this explains why breastfed babies are smarter than formula fed babies? It's interesting trivia anyway. =)

I dunno. I nursed my autistic son.


----------

